# Cat in need, Little Rock, AR



## adoptasheltercat (Dec 13, 2006)

Please crosspost to any reputable cat rescue groups. 


I am a volunteer at a high kill shelter here in central Arkansas. I was at 
the shelter yesterday and saw the cutest ugly cat ever. She is a beautiful 
gray & white DMH. When she turned around though I noticed she had a deformed 
upper lip (it looks like the lip never fully grew in).

I petted her for a while and noticed she was wearing a green collar. There 
was a tag on it for a local vet & it was her rabies tag. I turned it over 
and engraved on the back it had written "Baby" and a local phone number. The 
lady who runs the cat room came in a few minutes later. I asked her the 
story on the cat, hoping that the owner had been contacted and was on their 
way to pick the cat up.

She told me the cat had a very loving owner who sadly passed away. The 
owner's son got the cat, but the son was also caring for his grandmother 
(Baby's owner's mom) who was senile and he just couldnt handle having the 
cat too so Baby got surrendered. My heart breaks for this cat since she IS 
"ugly" and probably wont find a home, but she is a sweet cat and deserves to 
live her life in a nice home, I know that is what her owner expected to 
happen to her and it breaks my heart that this poor cat has not only 
suffered the loss of someone who truly cares about her but is now stuck in a 
high kill shelter with very little time. She also has a kink in the end of 
her tail.

I dont have any pictures of her, although I am going to beg someone to go 
down there tomorrow and get some. 

It seems like there are groups who specifically take animals whose caring 
owners have died and they dont have anyone else to care for the animal but I 
couldnt find them today. If you know of one, please let me know.

To be perfectly honest, if a rescue were to take Baby in, she most likely wont 
find a home because of her appearance but she will love whoever has her 
unconditionally and maybe her owner will rest in peace knowing her "Baby" is 
in a good home and being taken care of.

Baby loves to be held and petted although she is also content resting on a window sill. She gets along superbly with other cats, she ignores them but is never aggressive toward them. I am not sure how she does around dogs, but I can test her if need be. Wont you please give this cat a home? My guess is she is 4 years old. 

Thanks
Anne
Little Rock, AR


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Anne, are there any shelters or rescue groups in your area that work with seniors? Our SPCA has something called a Senior-Pet Matching Program, where volunteers help older folks find a cat that's right for them, and the adoption fee and first vet visit cost are waived. Maybe under those circumstances, an owner could be found who is willing to take a special, if less-than-picture-perfect, adult kitty. Especially since you say she's gentle and likes to be held.

Our local Save Our Strays also works unofficially with older folks through church groups and so forth. They have been successful at finding homes for adult cats that kept being passed over in favor of kittens. I don't know about Friends of Strays or any other rescue groups you might have in your area, but they might do something similar.

Good luck, and please keep us posted!


----------

